# PSE X FORCE...PSE X FORCE Side Plates...



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

I Am Now Making The Popular PSE X FORCE Bow Side Plates ....
I Have Had Numerous Calls For this Little Guy So Here They Are ..38 Color Combos To Choose From ...
I Offer Free Polishing on All My Side Plates ...
Fast Fast 3-4 Day Delivery ...
And The Best Customer Service On The Net....100%....
Wouldn't You Really Rather Have The Pair On The Left On Your High Dollar Bow ...I Know I Would ...Besides They Are Prettier Than All Get Out...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt.......


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

*side plates*

pm sent


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Thank You Skinner....


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Look GREAT...got any pics of them installed on an X-F..cheers..:darkbeer:


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Ttt....


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

price???


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

The PSE X Force Side Plates are $37.50 A Pair ....


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

do they fit a moneymaker?


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

its just the best grip, so i would imagine they would fit any of the bows with the best grip


----------



## crarbo1 (Mar 22, 2003)

I just got these today. Here they are installed on my 2007 X force. I like the looks of these. Thanks Bob for making these.


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Thank You Chuck ...They Look Great....


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

Can you do solid pink


----------



## psevenom2004 (Dec 8, 2006)

Do you have a sample of blue and yellow?


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Sorry I don't have Blue/Yellow....


----------



## Ryan.Johnson (Nov 9, 2006)

I see a pair of what look like yellow and black on your home page. It is the top left one on the hoyt side plates pic. What color combo is that and can I get them in these side plates.


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi Ryan, Ryan, Yes you can order the Yellow/Black ...


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt.............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Dymondwood Colors may vary ...
...............


----------



## Nikon02 (May 16, 2007)

Any Orange and Black color Combos?


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt........


----------



## Bowtek1 (Apr 30, 2008)

Received my side plates in red/black today, look sweet. Thanks Bob.


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Thank You ...Bob ...


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

PSE Must have sold a Million of these X Force Bows ....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Customers Please Keep In Mind That the Dymondwood Colors are going to vary From Piece To Piece in the Wood ...Actuall Colors May Be Lighter than the Color when that piece of wood was used....Thanks ...Bob ...


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

New Item...Parker Blackhawk Side Plates ...
DW-14 Walnut/Cherry...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*That is sweet.....*
Do they have double stick tape on the backside?

I am looking at an 08 SuperShort right now for a really good price. 
I KNOW I will buy these if I end up getting it. :darkbeer:


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Let me Know when your ready ....
Here is another Sweet Little pair of Side Plates for the BowTech Diamond Bow ...The Edge ....The Rubber ones Just Dont Do Anything For that Good Quality Bow ...
DW-23 Purple/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt.....


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

can you make em for my mojo.

:darkbeer:


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

I Cam Make them for Any Bow ...All i need is a Pattern ....


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jimmy11 (Feb 9, 2011)

HI bob.. will the side plates work on a 08/09 x-force tree stand bow? if so you have pm incoming for a red/black pair.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Bob,

Your inbox is full. So I will just rewrite what I wrote in this thread. Need a grip for my 2011 Omen Pro. Looking for something cool to match my skulz pattern was thinking of a black/white marble let me know what you think or suggest? Also let me know if you need a pattern or were to send money

Thanks
John


----------

